# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  معرفی کلاس برای J2EE?

## quack

دنبال کلاس آموزشی برای EJB3 , struts , hibernate میگردم اگر کسی سراغ داره ممنون میشم معرفی کنه

----------


## amir_soft

شرکت مینوسافت  رو توصیه میکنم
مدرس : علی پروینی

----------


## quack

ممنون 
آدرس سایت ؟  تلفن ؟

----------


## amir_soft

> ممنون 
> آدرس سایت ؟ تلفن ؟


مینو سافت: 22096131
موسسه فن پرداز و ارینا هم کلاسهای جاوا دارند

----------


## hamedgh

به نظر شما کدام موسسه بهتره 
آدرس سایت ؟ تلفن ؟ لطفا!

----------


## amir_soft

کاملا بستگی به خودت داره و پیش زمینه هات.باید خودت بیشتر یاد بگیری و ترجیحا زبانت خوب باشه که بتونی از منابع انگلیسی استفاده کنی.چون معمولا اول core java language  رو درس میدن بعد میرن سراغ jsp /servlet و بعدش میرن سراغ  core j2ee و بعدش framework  ها رو معرفی میکنند. باید خودت بریو ببینی کدوم به مذاقت خوش میآد :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## A.Nemati

به نظر من بهترین کلاسی که می‌تونی پیدا کنی شرکت مینوسافت هست
http://www.minoosoft.net/

----------


## javaphantom

شرکت مینو سافت بسیار عالیه www.minoosoft.net  متنها EJB 3 رو تدریس نمی کنند.
یک توصیه خوب اگر می خواهی EJB 3 آشنا بشی بیخیال هر فریم ورک (Framework) بشو. مخصوصاْ Spring , struts چون نیازی به اینها نیست چون بر اساس POJO (Plain Old Java Object) هست و این یعنی آسون شدن همه چیز.

----------


## Java_Master_Developer

سلام به نظر من بهترین کلاس جاوا، کلاس های جاوای آقای بهادر است، اینم مشخصاتشه:

محتوی دوره: 

J2SE(پیاده سازی برنامه های کاربردی Desktop ) 

J2EE(پیاده سازی برنامه های کاربردی تحت Web) 

J2ME(برنامه نویسی بر روی موبایل) 

Oracle (مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل) 


مدرس: استاد امیر سام بهادر 


مکان برگزاری: مرکز فناوری اطلاعات واحد 34 دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی دپارتمان (JAVA, RUBY, ORACLE) 

آدرس: فلکه دوم صادقیه، خیابان آیت ال... کاشانی ، خیابان بهنام ، نبش کوچه 16 ، ساختمان مشکوۀ دانش 

شماره تماس: 44001033 و 09354887750 

سایت: 

WWW.MIITCO.COM 

WWW.J2OS.ORG 

ساعت مشاوره: از شنبه تا چهار شنبه از ساعت 16:30 الی 19 (مشاوره بصورت رایگان می باشد) 


من که ثبت نام کردم.

----------


## afshin_12

به نظرم دوره های اطلس سافت خیلی خوبه، جالبه بهتون بگم من انواع و اقسام دوره های آموزش جاوا را توی موسسات مختلف شرکت کردم، از مینوسافت گذشته، هیچ کدوم خیلی مفید نبودند علتش هم اینه که برنامه نویسهای خوب هیچ وقت کار آموزش انجام نمی دهند کسایی بیشتر آموزش می دهند که نمی تونند برنامه نویسی کنند این چیزیه که من به عینه دیدم! دوره های اطلس سافت را من شرکت نکردم، ولی چون قبلا توی کلاس مهندس صدیقی که جای دیگه برگزار می شد شرکت کردم و کتابهاشون را خوندم به نظرم از هر جای دیگه بهتره

----------


## payam

کلاسهای علی پروینی عالیییییییی هستند. بهتون توصیه می کنم بری. آدرس : شرکت مینوسافت دات نت.
هیچ کس نمی تونه مثل ایشان درس بده.

----------

